# Forum > Allgemeine Foren > Auslandserfahrungen >  Medizinstudium in Riga mit rsn

## rsn

Hey,

du mchtest gerne Medizin studieren, doch leider macht dir dein Abischnitt einen Strich durch die Rechnung. Dann aufgepasst, Riga die skandinavische Metropole im Baltikum gibt dir die Chance deinen Traum zu verwirklichen. Riga bietet mit seinem hohen Lebensstandart und seiner tollen Studentenkultur eine perfekte Grundlage um dein Medizinstudium zu starten.  Das Medizinstudium an der *Lettischen Universitt* (*LU*), das durch die Nobel-Stiftung gestaltet wurde findet in englisch statt und ist europaweit anerkannt. Der Transfer zurck nach Deutschland nach dem Physikum ist mglich, da dieses in Deutschland voll anerkannt wird. Sie werden in  kleinen Gruppen von maximal 12 Studenten unterrichtet um ihnen eine aktive Beteiligung am Unterricht zu ermglichen. Gerade erst wurde das neue Gebude der Histologie, Anatomie und Pathologie erffnet. 
Die Kosten des Studiums sind verglichen zu Universitten in UK, Polen, Tschechien, Ungarn etc. recht gnstig. Persnlich denke ich das Riga mit seinen skandinavischen Verhltnissen das beste Medizin-Studienangebot ist, welches Europa zur Zeit bieten kann.

Die LU kann mit deutschen Universitten mehr als Schritt halten und zustzlich durch strker lernorientierte Strukturen sowie weniger theoretische Vorklinik aufwarten. Ich selbst bin nach dem 5. Semester nach Deutschland gewechselt. Seit dem engagiere ich mich ehrenamtlich im *rsn*. Ehemalige und aktuelle Studenten engagieren sich hier um mglichen neuen Studenten den Weg nach Riga zu ebnen. *rsn*, das heit "*Riga student network*" ist eine nicht kommerzielle Organisation der *LU*, die sich zum Ziel gemacht hat auslndischen Interessenten bei unter anderem der Bewerbung, der Wohnungssuche, der Orientierung und dem mglichen Transfer nach Deutschland zu Helfen.  
ber unsere email Adresse rsn@live.de sind wir schnell und einfach kontaktierbar und knnen auch telefonische Anfragen in Riga und Deutschland beantworten. Wir versuchen uns um jeden zu kmmern und ihnen ein Anlaufpunkt bei Fragen und bentigter Hilfe zu sein.

Vorteile bei einer Bewerbung mit *rsn* an der *LU*:
- kostenlos
- Studenten helfen Studenten
- zustzliche Studienpltze die nur durch rsn besetzt werden knnen (bis jetzt sind alle von uns untersttzten Studenten angenommen worden, "Studenten whlen Studenten Prinzip")
- Erfahrung
- mgliche Hilfe bei der Wohnungssuche
- Rckgriff auf *LU* interne Strukturen
- vorzeitiges Kennenlernen von anderen Studenten in deinem Semester
- Hilfe beim Transfer nach Deutschland
- und vieles mehr

*Einzige Bedingung: Um Sie zu registrieren, melden Sie sich bitte bevor Sie sich an der LU Riga bewerben. Sie erhalten dann ein zustzliches rsn Formblatt von uns das Sie einfach ihrer Bewerbung beifgen. Dies ist Notwendig, da wir im Nachhinein aus Datenschutzgrnden, nicht mehr auf ihre Daten zugreifen drfen.* 

Ihr findet uns auf facebook unter: "*rsn - Riga student network*"  

MfG
euer *rsn*
rsn@live.de

PS: Wer Interesse hat bei rsn selbst als Ehrenamtlicher mitzumachen, ist gerne eingeladen uns zu kontaktieren.

----------


## rsn

Hey Leute,
ihr knnt euch bereits jetzt bei der LU fr das WS2013/14, dass Anfang September 2013 beginnt, bewerben. 

Das aktuelle Curriculum der LU ist im Gegensatz zu dem der RSU so an das deutsche Curriculum angepasst das ein Wechsel nach Deutschland mglich ist.

----------


## Mymla

> Hey Leute,
> ihr knnt euch bereits jetzt bei der LU fr das WS2013/14, dass Anfang September 2013 beginnt, bewerben.


ganz sicher? Hab vor kurzem Fr. Vevere eine Mail deswegen geschrieben und sie hat mir geantwortet, dass sie die Unterlagen erst im Frhling annehmen.

----------


## rsn

Ganz sicher, das gilt aber exklusiv nur fr Studenten die sich mit rsn an der lettischen Universitt (LU) bewerben. Wir versuchen dieses Semester die Zusagen bereits etwas frher rauszuschicken um Planungssicherheiten zu schaffen. Inese Vevere ist Teil unserer Kooperation, mit ihr zusammen haben wir rsn gegrndet um die Betreuung der Studenten zu verbessern. 

Hier noch ein paar Fakten zum Vergleich der beiden in Riga befindlichen medizinischen Universitten LU und RSU. Bei dem internationalen College und Universitten Ranking belegt die LU den 1st Platz in Lettland und die RSU nur den 9 (Quelle:http://www.4icu.org/lv/). Die RSU ist eine teilprivatisierte Universitt die dadurch verdammt ist, Gewinne zu erzielen. Damit lassen sich auch die deutlich hheren Studiengebhren und Zusatzkosten (Prfungsgebhren etc.) erklren. 

cheers
euer rsn

----------


## rsn

Um nochmal auf ein paar Fragen einzugehen, die hufiger vorkommen. 
- notariell beglaubigte bersetzungen: also es ist zu empfehlen sich zuerst zu Informieren welcher Notar bei euch in der Nhe notariell beglaubigte bersetzungen berhaupt ausstellen darf, denn das darf nicht automatisch jeder Notar. Weiterhin geht ihr mit einer notariell beglaubigten bersetzung sicher, dass bei der Bewerbung alles klappt. Wer sich allerdings das Geld sparen will und ein kleines Risiko eingehen kann, der kann auch nur vom bersetzer beglaubigte Kopien fr die Bewerbung verwenden, dies ist allerdings in Einzelfllen auch schon mal schief gegangen, da es sich dabei um keine offizielle Beglaubigung handelt. Im Allgemeinen werden diese Beglaubigungen aber trotzdem meistens akzeptiert.

- Auslands-BAfG: Ist sehr gut mglich zu beantragen, einigen wurden zum Teil die kompletten Studiengebhren erstattet bzw. einige haben den Hchstsatz von ca. 400€/ Monat bekommen. Ein Versuch ist es auf jeden Fall wert. Auslands-BAfG muss im Gegensatz zu Inlands-BAfG nicht zurckbezahlt werden.

----------


## rsn

Ja,
wie -pixel beschrieben hat. Allerdings kannst du das Gesundheitszeugnis bei jedem Hausarzt auch einfach Anfragen, ist eine Standardformalitt.

----------


## Hebz

Gibt es die Mglichkeit in Riga in ein hheres Semester, also z.b ins 2. Jahr einzusteigen, wenn man alle vorklinischen scheine in D. gesammelt hat, aber das Physikum dreimal nicht bestanden hat?

----------


## *milkakuh*

Zumindest an der LU geht das wahrscheinlich leider nicht. Nach individuellen Absprachen knnen in der Regel zwar einzelne Kurse anerkannt werden aber meistens muss man trotzdem im ersten Semester anfangen und dann warten bis man im entsprechenden Semester ist und weiterstudieren kann. Aber am besten du fragst nochmal direkt an der LU nach.

An der RSU ist es meines Wissens nach teilweise mglich, also auch da am besten mal direkt nachfragen.

----------


## rsn

@ Hebz: prinzipiell ist ein Einstieg in ein hheres Semester mglich, allerdings bedarf die Prfung der Unterlagen Zeit und es muss sich ein Platz in einem hherem Semester finden. Dies war leider in den letzten 2 Jahren nicht mglich, da alle Pltze belegt waren. Spontan fallen mir aber 2 Studenten ein, bei denen das geklappt hat. Also ist es einen Versuch wert.

Viel Glck
dein rsn - riga student service

----------


## Simba7

Hallo Zusammen, 

Wollte mal fragen, ob man nach der bewerbung von der LU erst nach dem Bewerbungsdeadline im Juli Bescheid bekommt, ob man angenommen worden ist, oder bekommen Studenten sofort eine Zusage, die alle Kriterien erfllen? 

Danke im Voraus fr die Antworten!

----------


## *milkakuh*

Also meine Zusage kam damals (2013) deutlich vor der Bewerbungsdeadline. Kann dir aber nicht sagen ob das immer noch so ist.

----------


## Jana93

Reicht es immer noch aus in der Schule 8 Jahre Englisch gehabt zu haben? Meine Noten in der Oberstufe waren durchwachsen.. 7,9,10,11. In der Abiturprfung hatte ich leider nur 6 Punkte. Ich war aber nach dem Abitur ein Jahr im Ausland.
LG Jana

----------


## Wasitn

Htte auch gerne Informationen zu den "Mindestanforderungen", insbesondere zu der Abiturdurchschnittsnote.

----------


## ehem-user-11022019-1151

> Reicht es immer noch aus in der Schule 8 Jahre Englisch gehabt zu haben? Meine Noten in der Oberstufe waren durchwachsen.. 7,9,10,11. In der Abiturprfung hatte ich leider nur 6 Punkte. Ich war aber nach dem Abitur ein Jahr im Ausland.
> LG Jana


Du musst Englisch bis zur Oberstufe belegt haben um es anerkannt zu bekommen. Dann entscheidet die Uni, ob sie das akzeptieren oder nicht. Mglicherweise musst du einen Test nachreichen.
War in Englisch immer im zweistelligen Bereich auer im Abi und hatte keinen Test nachweisen mssen  :Smilie:  war aber an der RSU und nicht LU. 

@Wasitn
Mindestanforderungen stehen klar und deutlich auf der Seite beider Unis, einfach nochmal nachschauen.
Abiturdurchschnitt musst du erfragen. Jedoch msste auch an der RSU der NC etwas hher liegen (aber immer noch besser als in Deutschland). 
Ich glaube jedoch, dass vieles auch am Empfehlungsschreiben liegt. Engagement und Ausbildung, Erfahrung und Sprache sind auch ein Pluspunkt.
Ich kenne welche, die mit 2.x nachgerckt sind, whrend welche mit >2,7 gleich einen Platz erhielten.

----------


## rsn

Fr die LU bedarf es eines Englischnachweises in der SEK II oder eines schulischen Aufenthaltes im englischsprachigen Ausland oder Englisch als Muttersprache. Weitere Info's gerne via Email an rsn@live.de.

Die Deadline fr eine Bewerbung an der LU zum Wintersemester 2016 ist der 1. August 2016. 

*rsn - free, supportive, awesome*

siehe dazu:

_Pre-deadline
1 Jul 2016 23:59 (GMT)
Deadline for EU applicants to participate in the competition for the budget-funded studies (in the specified study programmes)

Primary deadline
1 Aug 2016 23:59 (GMT)
_

----------


## Greezi2510

Bewirbt sich hier jemand noch an der LU in Riga ? 

Im Internetportal steht bei mir aber was von ner Deadline am ersten August

----------


## rsn

Das ist korrekt, auer du mchtest dich zustzlich auf ein Stipendium fr das Studium an der LU bewerben, dann gilt der 1 Juli 2016 als _Pre-deadline_.

----------


## Greezi2510

Und welche Kriterien muss man dafr erfllen ?

----------


## rsn

Das wird jhrlich aus politischen Grnden angepasst. Erstklassige Noten und Sprachkenntnisse sind sicherlich hilfreich.

Interesse an medizinische Bildung in den neuen Medien? Check out this: https://www.youtube.com/c/liebermedizin

----------


## Honig

Hi,
Bin leider 3 mal durch 2 Staats exam Medizin durchgefallen !! Pj habe ich hinter mir.kann jemand mir weiterhelfen ??

Gibt's mglichkeiten,ob ich in Lettland weiter machen ?? 

In welche Jahr oder Semester wird man dort eingestuft ?? 
Mit freundlichen Gren

----------


## *milkakuh*

Erkundige dich mal an der RSU. Ich kenne zumindest eine Studentin, die erst zum Ende des Studiums nach Riga gewechselt ist und dort nur das 6. Jahr + Examen machen musste.

Du kannst dich natrlich auch an der LU erkundigen, denke aber nicht, dass dort ein Einstieg so leicht ist. Ich kenne Studenten, denen z.B. Embryologie nicht anerkannt wurde.

----------


## Honig

Danke dir.

Hab noch Fragen....muss man auch dort Examen machen ?? Wie hier??? Ich dachte nur einzelprfungen....wei du ob mndlich oder schriftlich ist ?
Muss man auch lettisch knnen ?? Oder reicht einfach Englisch??!! 
Mit freundlichen Gren

----------


## ehem-user-11022019-1151

Staatsexamen musst du machen.
Es stimmt, dass das erste Examen als solches in Lettland nicht besteht (kein Physikum, alle Einzelprfungen zusammen ergeben das Physikum).
Jedoch muss es doch auch ein Examen geben  :hmmm...:  
Wre sonst ehrlich gesagt irgendwie zu einfach, wenn man alle Scheine zusammenhat und dann einfach die Approbation beantragt. Irgendwelche Qualitt muss das schon haben  :hmmm...:  
Sorry, aber ich finde deine Frage bisschen lustig.

Schriftlich ist englisch wie alle Klausuren.
Das praktische ist auf lettisch, d.h. man bekommt einen Patienten zugeteilt, der lettisch redet und keinen bersetzer. Jedoch kann es gut vorkommen, dass man einen russische Patienten bekommt oder einen, der auch deutsch oder englisch kann  :Grinnnss!:  Glckssache

Aber schreib mal die Uni direkt an: http://www.rsu.lv/eng/ bzw: http://www.rsu.lv/eng/about-rsu/facu...ty-of-medicine

----------


## Honig

Danke fr den Info !!!
Ich meinte auch nicht das man nur nach Scheine Approbation bekommt !!
Bin nur falsch informiert darber .
Man hat mir gesagt Prfungen sind mndlich  ..nur auf Englisch !!

----------


## pottmed

Es ist genau wie Liel gesagt hat, kenne einige Leute die dort letztes Jahr Examen gemacht haben  :hmmm...:

----------


## Honig

Ok,danke .☺️

----------


## -pixel

Genau, wie Liel gesagt hat gibt es in Riga erst am Ende ein Staatsexamen ber alles (soweit ich das noch mitbekommen habe, wird zB auch darber diskutiert Fcher wie Embryo als Bestandteil hinzuzufgen). Ich glaube dass das Examen einen schriftlichen und praktischen Teil hat, erkundige dich aber hierzu mal genau bei den Unis..
in welches Semester du eingestuft wirst.. schwierig.. in Riga gibts kein PJ, hier hat man 12 Semester hindurch Uni Kurse

----------


## Honig

Echt ..danke...ich hab in Deutschland pj fast 1 Jahr gemacht ...und zum Schluss gabs mndliche Prfung .hab auch dieser Teil beshtanden.
Nur schriftlichen Teil ...fehlte bei mir.! Leider...

Dann ,du meinst es gibt 12 Semester ?? Dort...6 Jahr ist praktisch nur ?? Fast wie unsere pj ( praktisches Jahr )??

----------


## Honig

Ich meite 6 te Jahr ....in Riga...letzte Jahr ist praktisch ?? Klinik ??

----------


## pottmed

Nein, das 6. Jahr ist genauso theoretisch wie die 5 Jahre davor.

Wann hast Du denn Examen gemacht ? Wenn noch Mndliches und schriftliches zusammen waren ?

----------


## Honig

Ja...wir mssten erst nach alle Scheine .....in pj.....1 Jahr....danach schriftlich und paar Woche spter mndlich zusammen machen !

----------


## Honig

Ich wei nicht in welsche Jahr werde ich eingestuft ..in Riga...und was muss ich dort machen ?? Welsche Fcher ??  Worauf besteht die Prfungen ?? Ist auch alles auf Englisch?? Oder mss man auch lettisch knnen !!

----------


## Honig

Gibst irgend ein Forum ...dort ...das man mit leute in Semester kontaktieren kann ??

----------


## pottmed

> Ich wei nicht in welsche Jahr werde ich eingestuft ..in Riga...und was muss ich dort machen ?? Welsche Fcher ??  Worauf besteht die Prfungen ?? Ist auch alles auf Englisch?? Oder mss man auch lettisch knnen !!������


Das wurde dir doch weiter oben schon erklrt  :hmmm...:  

Die Prfung hat einen praktischen, einen schriftlichen und einen mndlichen Teil. Die Fragen und das Mndliche ist auf Englisch. Bei der Patientenvorstellung kann es Dir passieren, dass der Patient nur lettisch oder russisch kann, daher brauchst du einen kleinen Basiswortschatz, damit Du da irgendwas raus bekommst, falls es hart auf hart kommt.

----------


## Honig

Ok...danke dir !☺️

----------


## -pixel

In Riga hat man halt die komplette Klinik schon Praktika, aber so was wie ein PJ gibts da nicht.. deswegen knnte es sein dass die Unis manche Fcher nicht im kompletten Umfang anrechnen und du noch was nach holen musst.. aber das musst du mit den Unis selbst abklren.. 
Du kannst auch einen bersetzer mitnehmen soweit ich das wei, aber dazu musst du erst mal aufgenommen werden..

----------


## Honig

Sehr lieb.danke dir !☺️

----------


## ehem-user-11022019-1151

> Gibst irgend ein Forum ...dort ...das man mit leute in Semester kontaktieren kann ??


Du kannst mich mal per PN kontaktieren, versprechen kann ich dir nichts.

----------


## Honig

Ok.mach ich.

----------


## rsn

Hey,
neues Jahr neues Glck. Interesse an einem Medizinstudium im Ausland, dass euch auf den tglichen Wahnsinn in der Klinik vorbereitet und euch zudem noch einen Wechsel nach Deutschland ermglicht? Dann los.

Kick it! mit rsn in Riga.
Von Studenten fr Studenten!
rsn@live.de

----------


## rsn

Hey, hey,
ein neues Jahr bricht an und wieder knnt Ihr mit rsn rechnen. Lust auf eine intensive Vorklinik, die euch nachhaltig fr zuknftige Herausforderungen schult? Dann bewerbt euch jetzt, kostenlos und unverbindlich mit rsn an der LU in Riga.

Nur du selbst kannst die Zukunft nach deinen Vorstellungen gestalten,
dein rsn - riga student network
rsn@live.de

----------


## rsn

Application deadline fr dieses Jahr: Jul 1, 2018 23:59. Nicht mehr viel Zeit.

----------


## leonieleoniee

Hallo RSN, bietest du weiterhin Hilfestellung an fr Riga ?

----------

